# Воспаление седалищного нерва. Только операция?



## Egorl (20 Апр 2019)

Нахожусь за океаном у дочери в гостях , поэтому смог получить только заочную консультацию у одного киевского доктора. Его вердикт-только операция-прозвучал обескураживающе пессимистично. Конечно же хочу найти альтернативу. Рассматриваю форум как способ организации очной консультации ( и лечения в дальнейшем). МРТ пришлю по запросу  ( ограничения не позволят разместить здесь). Описание симптомов и ситуации привожу ниже.


1 июня 2018 после длительного полета( 9 ч ) возникло ощущение  скованности и некоторой слабости в пояснице. Это не боль, а какой-то дискомфорт (если боль, то очень слабая). После нескольких массажей за пару недель почти прошло. История повторилась 5 августа ( после длительного полета)  на этот раз успел сделать 2 массажа.
9 авг. состоялась поездка  на авто 3часа, кондиционер дул в ноги. Цель поездки -отдых на берегу озера   /в палатках /.  Пару дней более - менее сносно, ходил, плавал.
На третий день с утра пробило в *правую* ногу (боль по всей длине, кроме ягодицы( ! ),  уровень  5-6 по 10 б. шкале, наибольшая в ступне ). Пришлось организовывать эвакуацию с острова.
 Ночью боль усилилась до нетерпимой [ 7-8 ]. В госпитале сделали обезболивающий укол/внутримышечный/. Диагноз /подтвердили  мое мнение/ - воспаление седалищного нерва.  

Рекомендации: противовоспалительное -напроксен .Naproxen 500mg  2 р/дн                   Обезболивающее : первый вариант  :Tramadol  37.5/325 mg практически не действовал

второй вариант :  Lenoltec     acet 300/ caff 15 /codeine30 mg  как-то обезболивал % на50,

третий  в-нт :  Oxycodone HCL   Aceta 5 /325 mg -   % на 90 ( при боли 8 баллов снижает до 2-3) ,  деиствует  через 1-1.5 ч на протяжении 1-1.5ч.

 Первый месяц лежал, вставал только в туалет [ после анальгетика. ] на ногу без палки опереться невозможно.   Затем врач посоветовал напроксен  4 р/дн.   Так же делал массаж И иглоукалывание раз неделю.   Физ.  упражнения не смог выполнять из-за боли.                                Боль ушла примерно за 2 месяца постепенно (к первым числам октября).   Aнальгетик так же снижал постепенно.  4 дня боли не было совсем!  Работал в саду, уставал , но нога не болела.       На 5 день начала болеть ступня (1 балл) И ежедневно боль усиливалась И распростра нилась на всю ногу.  Опять начал принимать НПВС/напроксен/

Второй и последующие периоды обострения были намного короче :   5-15 дней и периоды ремиссии от 5 до 25 дн (последний, в январе)    Всего (с 9.08.18 по 1.02.19) периодов болезни/ремиссии/ было 5-6.                                                                                                                                  В двух периодах ремиссии боли не было.  [но во второй я лежал после гипертонического криза/приступа вертиго и эти 4дня я голодал].     В остальных оставалась остаточная боль ( 1б ) во время движения. В периоды обострения во время покоя /сижу, лежу, ночь/ боли нет.                                во время двух последних периодов обострения боль ночью не проходила и к ноге добавилась ягодица. В конце последнего  периода ремиссии опять было 4-5 дней "заморожена" поясница , затем заболела нога , поясница прошла.

Во время периодов ремиссии гулял регулярно, зарядка нерегулярно, объем нагрузки  увеличивал пока  не наступало очередное  обострение.

На картинках штриховкой показаны области боли.

 Обследования:      а/ узи сосудов ног-норма                                                                                                     б/ МРТ позвоночника 
 в/ неврологический тест -как я понял более-менее норма, в некоторых частях ног разное ощущение при касании справа и слева. Разница несущественная. Наиболее отличается ступня и голень прав.ноги.
Прием Напроксена имел побочные эффекты : дискомфорт в желудке, в основном ночью и повышение давления[ всего до 22.12.18 выпил 180 таблеток ],                                                               затем  перевели на Celecoxib  2 р/дн


----------



## La murr (20 Апр 2019)

@Egorl, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2019)

Боли и онемение.
А слабость есть?


----------



## Egorl (21 Апр 2019)

В ногах нет. В спине иногда, даже не ощущение, скорее как предчувствие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2019)

Года форсируйте список вопросов


----------



## Egorl (21 Апр 2019)

?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2019)

Тогда формируйте список вопросов.


----------



## Egorl (24 Апр 2019)

Возможность неоперативного лечения.  Предполагаемый результат и Вероятность .
Длительность первоначального этапа, возможно ли потом продолжать самостоятельно.
За сколько времени записываться на прием. (ограниченность заочной консультации понимаю)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2019)

...,Возможность неоперативного лечения. 
Есть
..,Предполагаемый результат и Вероятность
Как и при операционном, 1-2 процента неуспеха, но ясность через 3-12 месяцев, а не через 1-3 месяца после операции.

...Длительность первоначального этапа,
В стандарте 1 этап - борьба с болью, это 10-15 сеансов, каждый день или через день. А 2 этап - уменьшение оставшихся размеров грыжи - как раз от этих сроков, до года

..,возможно ли потом продолжать самостоятельно.
Потом - это второй этап. Если на первом этапе будет достигнута ситуация что боль вполне терпимая и  человек может ходить на работу, то Вообще можно ничего не делать, ждать когда рассосется само. А если хотите ускорять, то здесь несколько вариантов, которые надо думать обсуждать.
Тут надо понимать, что есть системы лечения в которых всё делается одной методикой - и снятие боли, и стимуляция рассасывания грыжи.  Есть клиники где всё делается комплексом методик, результативность оценивается по-разному но в снятии остро болевого синдрома комплекс, конечно  эффективнее. На этапе уменьшения размеров грыжи, есть в основном рефлекторная методики и методики прямого воздействия. Но задача у них одна - улучшение кровоснабжения в зоне грыжи, для более быстрой резорбции

....За сколько времени записываться на прием. (ограниченность заочной консультации понимаю)
Но это индивидуальный вопрос у каждого специалиста и в каждой клинике.За оценку идут два параметра эффективно и дорого. Чем меньше эффективность и чем более дорого тем меньше очередь на прием. И наоборот чем более эффективно и чем более приемлемо для людей тем больше очередь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2019)

Грыжа есть. 



Кривенько все.

Болит периодически, при нагрузках:
...Во время периодов ремиссии гулял регулярно, зарядка нерегулярно, объем нагрузки увеличивал пока не наступало очередное обострение.
То есть надо вернуть ремиссию и научиться все удерживать так, чтобы не получить новых обострений.


----------

